# Phase 2 - backbreaker!



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 23, 2008)

We started construction and actually are almost finished. I will post completed pictures soon! And yes, that is me on top of the enclosure! I was nailing down all of the wire so no hawks or coons stop by for a snack!
Start of construction-





Couldn't stand up straight today!




Getting closer!


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow that is going to be a great enclosure Dee!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow Dee,when you said you were making them an enclosure you meant a BIG enclosure. I know they will love it. I know you just finished working on it today as I just got off the phone with you. And Squirt is on her way as we speak. What a beautiful home she will have once her quarantine is over and she grows just a bit. Looking forward to seeing it with your torts enjoying themselves in it.


----------



## janiedough (Apr 23, 2008)

wow I feel so small - that is amazing. 

I cant wait to be grown up and give percy something like that.


----------



## cvalda (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW! That's gonna be one awesome enclosure!!!!!!!!


----------



## tortania (Apr 23, 2008)

AWESOME!!! . Those are some lucky torts you have


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am so excited to be able to have everyone out there!


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 24, 2008)

wow that looks amazing! cant wait to see the final result! good luck and be safe. dont let any accidents happen!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 24, 2008)

Whoa what are you putting in that thing? ! Mountain lions? !!!

Are you keeping torotise in or other things out? 
Looks awesome.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 24, 2008)

We live in the woods so I was worried about hawks, coons, etc. Thought a couple of times about putting my kids in there! LOL


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 24, 2008)

lol . I was thinking about moving in.....


----------



## Iluvemturts (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks Great...thems gonna be some Happy torts


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks, I certainly hope so!


----------



## terryo (Apr 26, 2008)

What a beautiful place you have there. I can only dream......


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Terry - I am very lucky!


----------

